# Seeking Sound Proofing Advice



## HanBurgundy (Apr 1, 2019)

Long time listener, first time caller, so please be gentle.
We're in the process of a full home remodel, and I'm working on a dual-use room that will be both a Home Office and a Home Theater. I know this makes it an odd space, but I work full time from home and it's my only option to have a room that serves both purposes.
My planned layout is in the attached photo.
This room has 3 exterior walls, 1 interior wall and it's a single story home. So my main concern is sound being passed through the rest of the house. The shared wall is with a guestroom that won't be used too often.
In-ceiling speakers and at least 2 high hat lights will be put in too.
A/V rack will live in the closet, and projector will be ceiling mounted, as will a retractable screen (not sure whether this will be recessed or not).

My questions are about my current soundproofing plans which I will layout below.
Jumping to the questions:
Is this a decent soundproofing plan given a more basic budget?
Would you recommend a different ceiling soundproofing plan?

The Soundproofing Plan:
For the interior wall, Rockwool Insulation, then a resilient channel w/ resilient clips, followed by QuietRock Drywall, then Green Glue Compound, then another Drywall layer w/ Green Glue Sealant as needed. Also Quiet Puddy for the outlets.
For the ceiling, same as above, minus the resilient channel.
Also getting a solid core door, and as of yet determined door soundproofing solution.

-HB


----------



## roger12306 (Aug 25, 2009)

Blown in cellulose would be better due to the cavity being better sealed. Also, probably cheaper. Open cell spray foam would be even better sound wise, but there are other issues with this type of insulation. Matt Risinger has some good youtube videos on this topic.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

We did our last HT with Roxul Soundboard, and it was great. A little more expensive than fiberglass, but R60 or r80 per layer! We did most of what you are saying, but we did a room within a room too. 40db noise reduction!


----------

